# New wiper motor. How do I wire it?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Just bought two of these wiper motors from MJPA (9.99 each). I've wired motors before as described by Scary Terry but this motor only has 4 pins for connecting. Does anybody have experience with this motor or can take me step-by-step through how to determine which pin does what?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I haven't tried wiring one of these myself, but Scary Terry has some good info on the motors. Your motor looks a bit different than the ones that Terry shows in this how-to, but it may be a place to start:

http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr2.htm


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah I've worked with the same motor he describes, running it off of a computer power supply at 5V. But this one obviously is different. Could I just start plugging in wires and see what I get?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I would think so. Two of the pins are +12 and ground (unless the motor uses a 5VDC regulator prior to the connector), and I imagine that the other two are the high and low speed. Try dropping Terry a note and ask if he's used these. BTW, what's the part number and mfg? The top pic is a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

It's a Valeo Front Wiper Motor model 2000127-M. Can't seem to find anything on it on the web


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have two of these motors. In your picture, the first two pins from left to right are the hot connections. The third pin is the common. Since this is a two speed motor, if you want high speed, wire up hot to pin 1 and common to pin 3. If you want low speed, wire up hot to pin 2 and common to pin 3.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright! DtD comes through!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not sure if this motor is wired the same, but here's a quick diagram:
http://www.allelectronics.com/spec/DCM-249.pdf


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Dave, that worked like a charm! Thanks for the help (everyone else too!).

DW


----------

